# Pooky and friends



## Jeece (Oct 28, 2008)

Some (old) pics of Pooky I stumbled upon... I'm pretty sure those haven't been shared on the WWW before.

We introduced Pooky to some of our hedgehog decorations... Here's how it went:









*Hey there, wanna be my friend?*









*Hello? Hmm, you smell good!*









*Wonder what you taste like...*









**crunch**









*Yummy!*

Another of Pooky, showing its cute feet:









*edit: is it just me, or the pics are cropped square once posted here?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

There is a limit to the size of the pic you can post.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

He/She's soooo cute!! I love the picture of him biting the nose of the stuffed animal


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute!!! I love the stuffed ones, as well.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Adorable pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------

